# Deli Fresh refrigerate food?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Freshpet, Deli Fresh Nutrition for Pets | PetSmart

Contains fresh chicken, eggs, chicken liver, chicken broth, carrots, brown rice, peas, rice bran, dried kelp, carrageenan, natural flavors, salt, inulin, flaxseed oil, green tea extract, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, biotin, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate and sodium selenite

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 9.0%, Crude Fat (min) 6.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 1.5%, Moisture (max) 76.0%, Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 1.1%, Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.15%


----------

